# See Opoftevann in der Nähe von Kvinesdal



## iljan (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe vor für Mitte Juni ein Ferienhaus am See Opoftevann (in der Nähe von Kvinesdal) zu mieten.

Wer war schon einmal an diesem See oder in der Nähe und kann mir ein paar Tipps was das Angeln an geht geben?

Viele Grüsse
inuba


----------

